# News from WWAV



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Just to let you know that WWAV is at home with her beautiful daughter:

I've copied some of her wonderful email from her so you can "hear her voice" : (see below)

... daughter born a few days ago, c-section, over the moon, overwhelmed and over-tired, beautiful girl, long in length (that's a Sagitarian for you!) and happy child....

expeirence of my c section was truly a magical experience, filled with fun, laughter, humour, irony, music and love and the only thing missing was champagne! 

Mmmh she has to be wonderful ... i'm a sagittarius too so i know these things!!!!!


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Me too!    What a lovely e-mail....hope the sickness has gone now and so so wonderful to read that the c-section was such a  magical experience!!!

Having SEVERAL LARGE virtual glasses of champers to celebrate this wonderful arrival!    

XXX


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

What wonderful news. Well done AJ!!                              

Any news on this "beautiful daughters" name?

Lots of love 
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats!  I am so pleased for both AJ, DH and DD!

Please tell her to take care, and rest, and enjoy those first weeks, they are magical!

roze xxx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

and also.... 

             


roze xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Just excellent news AJ & DH! Sooooooooooo pleased for you both- life will never be the same again...

Can't wait to hear`the details. Well done AJ!

Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Dear AJ, 

Many Congratulations!!!  Looking forward to hear the details when you get a chance.  So glad to hear it all turned out to be a lovely welcome for your new Daughter. 
  So welcome to our world little one!!!!              

So very happy for you!!!!!  I'm also a Sag. ... as in old and "saggy"( BD today    ) 
love,

Bonnie


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

AJ & DP

 Sooooo very happy to read this news! 

 Congratulations on your lovely baby daughter. 

Looking forward to seeing piccies very soon.

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxxx​


----------



## HEM (Dec 19, 2005)

AJ and DP

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter.  Take care and enjoy being a family.  We look forward to hearing your news when you feel up to it.  Take care and many congratulations.

Helen xxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Woohoooooooo AJ and DH fab news hun

  

Debs
xxxx


----------



## Jaydi (Aug 12, 2007)

AJ it’s wonderful to hear your news!!!!!!     

Congratulations and welcome to your beautiful little girl.  I remember the day you got your BFP – and here you are!  I am so happy for you.      

You have been an inspiration.

Love to you and DP and your magical little one.  

Big hugs

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Congratulations AJ and DP on the birth of your daughter! Can't wait to hear all the details and the name!
[fly]         [/fly]

You are my hope and inspiration to continue!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Clara Rose (May 2, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS AJ ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR DAUGHTER!


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

AJ & DH, congratulations on the arrival of your beautiful little girl. The birth sounds amazing. Enjoy your little treasure (the best ever early Christmas present!) and get as much sleep as you can in between.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## PurpleChick (Feb 14, 2006)

AJ

Congratulations to you and Dh on the arrival of your precious baby daughter.    

Can't believe she is here already, hardly seems anytime since your BFP.

Enjoy every minute!!

Purplechick


----------



## MrsBunny (Oct 2, 2006)

WWAV and DH - 
CONGRATULATIONS!!

and precious lovely DD -
WELCOME!!

      

So glad the birth was such a wonderful experience! It's gone so quickly, and yes, AJ you are an inspiration to us all  

Enjoy!

Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

AJ, DH and DD

Congratulatons

On the safe arrival of a beautiful little girl

Enjoy every moment with her

Much love

Emxx

               ​


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

Congratulations AJ and DH !! 

Your precious little girl is here. We are so happy for you xxxxxxxxxx


Welcome to the world little one
  
Izzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

AJ and DH

This is really wonderful news. Congratulations to you both. Enjoy every single minute!!

love

Helen
x


----------



## becca1969 (Apr 18, 2004)

HI AJ,

WOW what wonderful news on the safe arrival of your gorgeous baby daughter,massive congrats to you & your dp & family,what a great Christmas you will all have!
Hope you are getting some rest in when little one sleeps,

Take care honey(hey we both did it this year!!!)lots of love Becca XXX


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

[size=18pt]Congratulations AJ and DH

on the safe arrival of

your long awaited beautiful daughter 

        ​
I am so happy for you  Enjoy every special moment 

Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello lovely AJ !!!
I am so happy for you that you have your duaghter to hold in your arms at last.  She is going to have an amazing life with a lovely mummy like you !  I can't wait to her about her feeding the hens with you, and one day I hope you will bring her to climb out hill !!!  Please let us see some photos !
Love Bluebell xxxx


----------



## MOODY (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi  AJ , DH,   was just having a nosy around,     ^festival
On the birth of your Darling daugher, i am so happy for both of you take care (baby,mum,dad)
   Love MOODY.X


----------



## Bel (Nov 24, 2004)

AJ and DP,

CONGRATULATIONS!!

Fantastic news!!

Lots of love,

Bel,x


----------



## ElleJay (Sep 4, 2005)

Congratulations to AJ and DP - How lovely that your little girl arrived in time for Christmas - the best present ever!

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Womb with a View (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey guys!  Thank you so much for the lovely posts and good wishes (thanks to Safarigirl for keeping everyone posted on my behalf).  

Our daughter is heavenly and a truly happy baby.  We're so blessed and I never forget it.  

I have missed you all.  You've never been far away from my thoughts and heart.  Bless you all.

Heartfelt thanks and love xxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

How lovely to hear from you!!!!   Have been thinking of you and was starting to worry that maybe all was not well, so happy to hear that you have just been enjoying your special time with your darling daughter!!!

I know how busy life is with a baby, so take care of yourself and keep in touch when you can.

Jules
xxx


----------

